# Measuring fish tip using your rod mod.



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ive read posts where people use their rods to measure their fish. I decided to do the same. After the second photo- See http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=228709 , I decided that my rod needed a mod. I tend to mod the crap out of anything I have. Whether it be for adding halogen headlights to my snowblower or modding my 2001 Xterra. 
Snowblower:
http://www.thenewx.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37284
X:
http://www.clubxterra.org/forums/showthread.php?t=34822

Tools needed:
	A tape measure
	A silver Sharpie
	A flat surface
	About 10 minutes of your time.

I marked every inch, but you can do every other or whatever works for you.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Lol, my sister just sent this link for measuring fish

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21145_10151498952678025_883929607_n.jpg


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This could help u out to: 

http://www.rodrule.com/


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'd be leary of doing that with my salmon rods and saugeye. I wouldn't do it to the tip section with how saugeye thrash around,similar to a pike.I keep my rods as far away as possible with a fish in the boat. Just to even get a tape measure close to them is risky because of their cheekplates and gill spikes.I lost a couple good rods due to tip breakage.

I use a cooler with the molded in tape measures on the lid.They're getting harder to find now.Slap the fish on top,measure away,and it's either cooler time or tossback!


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I suppose I did not specify. I only use this while shore fishing. I have a taped on ruler for when I fish the inland lakes on my boat.

I suppose that the rodrule is nice and I would have used it, cept it is not free!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

You're still messing with the rod tip regardless if it's in a boat or bank.Those fish do flop around in both a boat and the bank.Just something to think about before someone tries this.


----------

